# Just got permission from SHMBO to buy a metal lathe



## Manny (Feb 5, 2010)

Which one should I get

Microlux
http://www.micromark.com/MICROLUX-7X14-MINI-LATHE,8176.html

Harbor freight
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44859

Grizzly
http://www.grizzly.com/products/7-x-12-Mini-Metal-Lathe/G8688

Cummings
http://www.toolsnow.com/mini-metal-lathe.html

I have the link comparison from the little machine shop. Just want to know what my fellow turners think for threading and custom pen work

I could also (holds breath) wait and save for something bigger

Thanks for responding
Manny


----------



## ashaw (Feb 6, 2010)

Manny

I have ordered mine.  I went with a grizzy 10x22 -  cost 1095.00.  

I would wait and either go for the 9 x 19 for 10 x 22. 

I had a chance to play with 7 x 12 and would out go it when in a year.  Again go for the best lathe you can afford.  

Remember the lathe is just one part of the cost.  You will need tools.

When I finished the order the 1095 turned out to be more like 3500 with a stand and all of the tools that I will need.  

I have looking for about three years.  Trying to decide which one to by and to get the needed cash.


----------



## rherrell (Feb 6, 2010)

I've got the Micro-Mark 7/14 and I like it over the other three for a couple reasons. First, the MM has Imperial graduations on the dials. A complete turn of the dial equals .050". The others have either Metric or the crazy 1/16" dial.
One turn of the 1/16" dial is .0625" and that can get VERY confusing.
Second, the MM is 14" between centers and trust me, that's a big deal when you start adding different chucks and things, especially when it comes to drilling.
As with ANY of the mini lathes you'll need to do some tweaking when you get it. Take it all apart and get acquainted with it, it will help you to understand how it works so when you have a problem with something you'll better understand what's causing it. I HIGHLY recommend removing all the gibs and lapping them using sandpaper on a flat, smooth surface. In fact that would be the first thing I'd do. I also made a carriage lock for mine and that makes a big difference. It takes all the movement out and allows you to do more precise work.
If all you need it for is pens than any of the four will work, BUT, and trust me on this, after awhile you WILL want a bigger one.:wink::biggrin:

Oh, you might as well add about $500 to the price of the lathe because that's about what it will cost you to buy all the "goodies" you'll need!


There's a good forum here.... http://groups.yahoo.com/group/7x12minilathe/?yguid=342813314

Lots of good info here. Don't bother with the 7/10 mini lathe site, they talk about everything BUT lathes.

This is another great site. You'll find ALOT of info here.... http://www.mini-lathe.com/

Whatever you choose I'm sure you'll enjoy the new journey, I know i did.:wink:


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2010)

Mannie, keep in mind that every one of those machines is the exact same one. maybe some of them have been tweaked to a finer degree. Also I am not disagreeing with Rick above either. going from metric to Imperial is a matter of a different lead screw. you can actually buy the Imperial lead screw for any of these but I agree. why not just start out with it in the first place.
The one I own looks like the one in the last link and I spent as much or more for accessories as I did for the lathe. For me that worked well since I did not have $1000 all at once and I was able to buy the extras as I got the money. Just be aware that the bits and pieces get expensive on these things. Littlemachineshop.com is a great place to get parts and accessories for the little guys.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2010)

oops I stand corrected, I just checked and the Microlux is actually 2 inches longer as well. at any rate this might help in making a decision.
http://littlemachineshop.com/info/minilathe_compare.php


----------



## jfoh (Feb 6, 2010)

It is impossible to buy too large of a mini metal lathe. It is too easy to buy one too small.  Look at what extra chucks, attachments and tooling are available and what they cost before you buy. It is true that if you get everything you will end up with more money in the add ons than the lathe. Do not settle for the cheapest yuou can afford but buy the best you can afford. Quality never dissapoints.


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2010)

So the 9x19 or the 10x22 from grizzly would be the next steps up. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-19-Bench-Lathe/G4000
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-22-Bench-Top-Metal-Lathe/G0602


I might be able to swing of of those but will have to wait for more tooling. Is the standard accessories that come with these lathes enough to get started?

the 10x22 seems more flexible for threading for a small amount more

Thanks for the input


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 6, 2010)

Daniel said:


> oops I stand corrected, I just checked and the Microlux is actually 2 inches longer as well. at any rate this might help in making a decision.
> http://littlemachineshop.com/info/minilathe_compare.php



Actually, the Microlux is a step above the other machines. Micro Mark decided to use the better model for their machine. This is what made me decide to go with the Microlux. I set it up and it seems everything is dead on and none of this sticky hard to clean sealer, either. And I think Micro Mark has better warrenty support than HF and Grizzly, by far. And if you are patient, they put it on sale on a regular basis, just sign up for their emails. I got mine for $70 off with free shipping.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Manny said:


> So the 9x19 or the 10x22 from grizzly would be the next steps up.
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-19-Bench-Lathe/G4000
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-22-Bench-Top-Metal-Lathe/G0602
> 
> ...



Take a look again at the Harbor Freight 9x20. That is the one I may be considering depending on how things work out. You can use the 20% coupon and no freight charges.


----------



## Mike of the North (Feb 6, 2010)

I would go with the 10", you will only need to buy a drill chuck or a sleeve to use your drill chuck from your wood lathe, and the same for a live center, most wood lathes are 2MT and this metal lathe has a 3MT, you will also need a drill rift to remove the sleeves, I can't tell if it comes with any tool bits so you may want to get some, if you are going to cut threads a thread gauge will help. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Morse-Taper-Sleeve-MT3-MT2/G5714
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Forged-Drift-Key-2/G9375
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Threading-Gauge/T20287


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2010)

Would a better route be to buy a used older lathe?
Like this one
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tls/1588727386.html


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Why can't I ever find something like that in my area, lol?




Manny said:


> Would a better route be to buy a used older lathe?
> Like this one
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tls/1588727386.html


----------



## RHossack (Feb 7, 2010)

Manny said:


> Which one should I get


Geez ... this i like asking what's hotter, a redhead or a blond

Now let's be honest.... all the 7x variants are made in one of two places in the orient from my last checking and everyone has their reason for their favorite.

I bought the Cummins and felt it was the best bang for the buck at the time for $299.

That being said ... it's still a 7x ... I've done a lot to my little lathe and I like it but ....

If the HF 8x was available I'd have jumped all over that especially with a 20% off coupon you're looking at $400.

Also look at this ... $700 for a 9 x 20 if you have the room and again a 20% coupon is attractive at $560 ... and you have a real lathe

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=45861


----------



## Manny (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anybody recognize this Lathe? I think it's an atlas
I have asked the seller for more info but not sure about parts and accessories
Thanks, Manny
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/1593143875.html


----------



## mredburn (Feb 9, 2010)

Atlas made those lathes for Craftsman. I'm not sure about the availability of all the parts although I see them on Ebay. I believe there is a collectors forum also.


----------



## Manny (Feb 9, 2010)

Just got an email back it is a 618 with the Timkin bearing

Thanks


----------



## KenV (Feb 9, 2010)

I would love to have a shot at one of those old Atlas lathes -- Unless worked to death or abused, they are almost timeless.   Key is how much tooling comes with it.


----------



## Manny (Mar 1, 2010)

OK so I found a 9x20 Jet in good condition for a VERY good price
1 question is 3/4 horse power enough for threading? 

http://www.tools-plus.com/jet-321155k.html

Thanks, Manny


----------



## skiprat (Mar 2, 2010)

Manny, I reckon it is more than powerful enough. Threading is one of the lightest duties expected of a lathe. 

I'd prefer a non-fixed gearbox though, but that's just me. I'd also get the metric version if I had the choice.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 2, 2010)

Definetly it is strong enough. You wont be taking that deep of a cut, the 3/4 will do fine. I liked the lathe i will keep it in mind when I get a bigger one.


----------



## Manny (Mar 2, 2010)

I just negotiated and agreed on 650. Will post pictures after I pick it up set it up in my shop

Thanks for the input all.

Manny


----------

